# Overclocking Gigabyte GTX 960 OC 2 GB



## ZoZo20 (Nov 25, 2015)

My specs: AsRock Anniversary Z97, 12GB ram ,i5-4460(cooler stock),Gigabyte GTX 960 OC 2 GB, Corsair CX750M.

I was wondering if i can do some OC to the graphic card.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can download the Gigabyte GPU tool from their website and select a +25MHz overclock to the card if you wish.


----------

